# 1964 gto is it clone or real?



## rustycarr (Sep 13, 2008)

Is there any hidden features i can look for to spot a real vs clone? Im looking at a (supposed) 64 gto, it has the hood,clutch pedal,posi trac rear,badging,correct tail lights, currently has a 455 auto, other than a historical run what can i look for? thanks.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

It has the correct, one-year only GTO emblem above the glovebox instead of the grab handle that was introduced in '65. It also has the correct dash. It has the highly desirable, '64 only sport wood style wheel. It's hacked up enough with the shifter, etc. to make me think it's probably a genuine car that was hot roded and "upgraded" in the '70s and 80's. Back then, these were cheap fast cars. Most people thrashed GTO's, not Lemans's or Tempests. Check the insde of the trunk where the quarter panel emblems bolt on with 3 nuts. Look for extra holes filled in or bonde'd. Also, look for signs that the chrome "gills" ahead of the rear wheels on the quarters have been removed. GTO never had 'em, Lemans did. If you're serious about the car, order the PHS docs. It's money well spent!!! My gut tells me it may be a real one, though.
Jeff


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

rustycarr said:


> Is there any hidden features i can look for to spot a real vs clone? Im looking at a (supposed) 64 gto, it has the hood,clutch pedal,posi trac rear,badging,correct tail lights, currently has a 455 auto, other than a historical run what can i look for? thanks.


If the car was built in the Pontiac, MI or Kansas City, MO Plant there will be a 5N on the bottom line of the data plate.

The plant codes are the 4th digit in the VIN,

B=Baltimore,MD, F=Fremont,CA, M=Kansas City,MO and P=Pontiac,MI

The data plate will ID the plants with these codes;

BA=Baltimore,MD; FE=Fremont,CA; KC=Kansas City,MO and PO=Pontiac,MI

If the car was built in one of the other plants, your only way to verify will be using PHS. 

Good luck,


----------



## allpawl66 (May 9, 2008)

Check to see if you can find about a dozen of 3/16" holes puttied up on both sides of the 1/4 panels down low between the door and the wheelwell molding ,if it has them then it is a Lemans .


----------

